# WDM Driver for Realtek AC'97



## patmay (Nov 24, 2005)

Have just purchased a new computer which is continually crashing. The error message is as follows 'an unknown error occurred in Windows (R) WDM driver for Realtek AC'97 (ALCXWDM.SYS).'
I am running XP Home, with Gigabyte GA-81915PL, LGA775, 800FSB, DDR400, SATA, LAN, ATX.
Has anyone come across this message and can help. The Realtek website wants information from the motherboard that I cant access. I live in a regional area and before I take it back to the city thought I would ask for help on this forum.
Thanks
patmay


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use everest to obtain the info on the m/b
http://www.lavalys.com/
http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/program...//210.51.181.211/pc/ac97/alc650/wdm_a354a.exe


----------

